# Schwinn cycle lock



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 15, 2013)

THE SCHWINN CYCLE LOCK WAS FIRST INSTALLED ON THE 1936 SCHWINN BICYCLES IN DECEMBER 1936. 
THE CYLINDER WAS INSTALLED IN A STRAIGHT BACK POSITION ON THE FORKS IN THE FIRST YEAR OF THE CYCLE LOCK. THEREAFTER THE CYLINDER WAS INSTALLED AT A THIRTY DEGREE ANGLE.  MOST SCHWINN PREWAR FRAMES 1936 THRU 1941 HAVE A HOLE IN THE HEAD TUBE TOWARD THE DOWN TUBE WHERE THE LOCKING BOLT ENGAGES THE FRAME. 

THE POST WWII FRAMES 1946 THRU THE MID FIFTIES REQUIRE AN ELONGATED BEARING CUP THAT FITS INTO THE HEAD TUBE TO ENGAGE THE LOCKING BOLT. MOST OF THE POST WAR FRAMES HAVE A BUTTON WELDED 
IN THE HEAD TUBE TO SECURE THE BEARING CUP. 

I HAVE A COLLECTION OF PREWAR AND POST WAR SCHWINN LOCKING FORKS, WHICH I PLAN ON SELLING TO THOSE COLLECTORS INTERESTED IN HAVING A LOCKING FORK ON THEIR BICYCLE. IF YOU ARE INTERESTED 
SEE MY POSTINGS IN THE CABE FORUM CLASSIFIED LISTINGS FOR SELL-TRADE. YOU CAN ALSO EMAIL 
ME DIRECT WITH ANY QUESTIONS AT: wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 13, 2013)

*Bumping before going to ebay!*

Bumping before going to ebay!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pm sent~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thanks!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 14, 2013)

*Last 1936 locking fork sold*

MY LAST 1936 FIVE INCH HEAD TUBE LOCKING FORK IS SOLD TO A CABER!
OF COURSE I HAVE OTHER LOCKING FORKS PREWAR AND POSTWAR.
1946-1952 TRUSS ROD FORKS AND PREWAR AND POSTWAR LOCKING SPRING FORKS.
ALSO I CAN CUT SMOOTH BRASS KEYS TO MATCH YOUR "AN" CYLINDERS 
AND HAVE MANY ORIGINAL YALE/SCHWINN KEYS ALREADY CUT AND STAMPED.
EMAIL ME DIRECT IF INTERESTED:
wespinchot@yahoo.com
THANKS CABERS,
WES


----------

